# UV lighting for tegus



## Anthony (Jun 5, 2009)

Can someone explain to me in lay mans terms the best way to set up a tank for a baby tegu with the lighting and heat and basking spot... im gona have the whole set up ready and a decent supply of food ready before my tegu arrives... i will also be talking to varnyard on phone about my set up but just want some ideas and info from anyone on here.... does the heat come from a seperate source then the light or are they from same bulb? also i read your suppose to keep the light on 12 hrs a day what happens the other 12? do these things come with timers? .... And setting up a basking spot whats best way to do that? I guess u make it so its 110 degrees in a small area then around it the temp would be 90 to 100 im guessing? then other side of tank would be in the 70s? im gona buy everything varnyard reccomends to buy and not cut any corners and i researched and read a lot of stuff im just having trouble understanding the best way to set up the tank.... i never owned a reptile before but i am a animal lover and dont want to neglect the tegu in anyway so i will be asking varnyard dozens of questions and posting some here LOL ... thanks and sorry if my questions are dumb


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 5, 2009)

Generally, a Tegu isn't the best pet for a first time reptile owner, but I applaud your courage!

Anyway, if you buy a Powersun MVB it provides UVA/UVB/Heat all in one package. Depending on your setup, you'll need that and just a low wattage bulb for visible light. You'll want to have the Powersun around 12" from him with no mesh or screen in between. If there is something in between shorten the length.

Your tegu will require high humidity, so mist often. Read around the care threads, and good luck.

Oh, and you'll need a very large cage to house the guy in!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 5, 2009)

appreciate the info but why dont u think a tegu is a good first pet?


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 5, 2009)

They may be like little puppies, but they require a large enclosure, one that would often dwarf the size of many other cages. They also eat like pigs. They can become quite expensive upon first purchasing everything.

Tegu - $150
Lifetime Cage - $200 (Good one)
Substrate - $30?
Accessories(Hides, rocks..etc) - $50 (Spoiled Tegu)
UVB - $40 - 100 (Depending on bulb type)

Personally, I've gotten of with only spending about $200, as I built his "House" out of a old dresser door, and only paid for acrylic doors, locks and sealant. The rest of the money was spent on Powersuns, lamps, lights, substrata, hides, some pretty cage rocks and a fake plant. Not to mention the hundreds of dollars I've spent feeding the guy! Thank goodness for Dubia Roaches! That's one thing that would pay off looking into. Breed some Dubias!

I'm sure there are others that I'm forgetting, but you get my point. But if you are like some people and have boat loads of cash to blow, go for it. Read up on a LOT of information, not just on Tegus, but reptiles in general, their care, and problems that may arise.

Good Luck!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 6, 2009)

Stay clear of coil bulbs, they are not good UV bulbs.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 6, 2009)

dont worry bobby im not buying anything til we talk and im gona get everything u reccomend.... i know u dont just sell these things for profit u have a real love for them and i know u care where they go and how there treated


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 7, 2009)

I use Repti-Sun 10.0 and Power Suns 100 Watt MVBs.


----------



## nepoez (Feb 26, 2013)

VARNYARD said:


> I use Repti-Sun 10.0 and Power Suns 100 Watt MVBs.


Hi I'm seeking help for the right UV solution. Why do you get a Power Sun and a Repti-Sun. I thought the Power Sun is an all in one with UVA/B and heat? Thanks!


----------

